#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Range de Ips do Brasil

## alexrock

Olá, boa noite.
Estou tentando montar uma lista com ranges de IP do Brasil para criar um botão de pânico aqui, ou seja, no sinal de algo estranho eu dropo tudo que não é BR no firewall.
Monitoro tentativas de Portscan e aqui a maioria vem de fora, como não tenho conteúdo que é acessado de fora do Brasil isso seria uma mão na roda.
Não precisa ser exato também, estava pensando mais em ranges inteiros, o que pode englobar alguns da América latina, mas como disse não importa, meu problema é China / Europa / EUA.

O que tenho de listas BR aqui é o seguinte:

187.0.0.0
189.0.0.0
190.0.0.0
200.0.0.0
201.0.0.0

Alguém tem alguma sugestão?

Obrigado.

----------


## osmano807

```
# Country: BRAZIL
# ISO Code: BR
# Total Networks: 273
# Total Subnets:  42,337,792
139.82.0.0/16
143.54.0.0/16
143.106.0.0/16
143.107.0.0/16
143.108.0.0/16
144.23.0.0/16
146.134.0.0/16
146.164.0.0/16
147.65.0.0/16
150.161.0.0/16
150.162.0.0/16
150.163.0.0/16
150.164.0.0/16
150.165.0.0/16
152.84.0.0/16
152.92.0.0/16
155.211.0.0/16
157.86.0.0/16
161.24.0.0/16
161.79.0.0/16
161.148.0.0/16
164.41.0.0/16
164.85.0.0/16
170.66.0.0/16
177.0.0.0/11
177.32.0.0/11
186.192.0.0/11
186.224.0.0/11
187.0.0.0/11
187.32.0.0/11
187.64.0.0/11
187.96.0.0/11
189.0.0.0/11
189.32.0.0/11
189.64.0.0/11
189.96.0.0/11
192.80.209.0/24
192.111.229.0/24
192.111.230.0/24
192.132.35.0/24
192.146.157.0/24
192.146.229.0/24
192.147.210.0/24
192.147.218.0/24
192.153.88.0/24
192.153.120.0/24
192.153.155.0/24
192.159.116.0/24
192.159.117.0/24
192.160.45.0/24
192.160.50.0/24
192.160.111.0/24
192.160.128.0/24
192.160.188.0/24
192.188.11.0/24
192.190.30.0/24
192.190.31.0/24
192.195.237.0/24
192.198.8.0/21
192.207.194.0/24
192.207.195.0/24
192.207.200.0/24
192.207.201.0/24
192.207.202.0/24
192.207.203.0/24
192.207.204.0/24
192.207.205.0/24
192.207.206.0/24
192.223.64.0/18
192.231.114.0/23
192.231.116.0/22
192.231.120.0/23
192.231.175.0/24
192.231.176.0/24
198.12.32.0/19
198.17.120.0/23
198.17.231.0/24
198.17.232.0/24
198.49.128.0/22
198.49.132.0/23
198.50.16.0/21
198.58.8.0/22
198.58.12.0/24
198.184.161.0/24
200.0.8.0/21
200.0.32.0/20
200.0.48.0/21
200.0.56.0/22
200.0.60.0/23
200.0.67.0/24
200.0.68.0/24
200.0.69.0/24
200.0.70.0/24
200.0.71.0/24
200.0.72.0/24
200.0.81.0/24
200.0.85.0/24
200.0.86.0/24
200.0.87.0/24
200.0.89.0/24
200.0.90.0/23
200.0.92.0/24
200.0.93.0/24
200.0.100.0/23
200.0.102.0/24
200.0.114.0/24
200.3.16.0/20
200.5.9.0/24
200.6.35.0/24
200.6.36.0/23
200.6.38.0/24
200.6.39.0/24
200.6.40.0/24
200.6.41.0/24
200.6.42.0/24
200.6.43.0/24
200.6.44.0/24
200.6.45.0/24
200.6.46.0/24
200.6.47.0/24
200.6.48.0/24
200.6.128.0/22
200.6.132.0/23
200.7.0.0/22
200.7.8.0/23
200.7.10.0/23
200.7.12.0/24
200.7.13.0/24
200.9.0.0/23
200.9.2.0/24
200.9.65.0/24
200.9.66.0/24
200.9.67.0/24
200.9.68.0/24
200.9.69.0/24
200.9.70.0/24
200.9.71.0/24
200.9.76.0/24
200.9.77.0/24
200.9.84.0/24
200.9.85.0/24
200.9.86.0/24
200.9.87.0/24
200.9.88.0/24
200.9.89.0/24
200.9.90.0/23
200.9.92.0/24
200.9.93.0/24
200.9.94.0/24
200.9.95.0/24
200.9.102.0/24
200.9.103.0/24
200.9.104.0/24
200.9.105.0/24
200.9.106.0/24
200.9.107.0/24
200.9.112.0/24
200.9.113.0/24
200.9.114.0/24
200.9.116.0/24
200.9.117.0/24
200.9.118.0/23
200.9.120.0/24
200.9.121.0/24
200.9.123.0/24
200.9.124.0/24
200.9.125.0/24
200.9.126.0/24
200.9.127.0/24
200.9.129.0/24
200.9.130.0/24
200.9.131.0/24
200.9.132.0/24
200.9.133.0/24
200.9.134.0/24
200.9.135.0/24
200.9.136.0/23
200.9.138.0/24
200.9.139.0/24
200.9.140.0/24
200.9.143.0/24
200.9.144.0/24
200.9.148.0/24
200.9.149.0/24
200.9.158.0/23
200.9.160.0/22
200.9.164.0/24
200.9.169.0/24
200.9.170.0/23
200.9.172.0/23
200.9.174.0/24
200.9.175.0/24
200.9.181.0/24
200.9.182.0/24
200.9.183.0/24
200.9.184.0/24
200.9.185.0/24
200.9.186.0/24
200.9.199.0/24
200.9.200.0/24
200.9.202.0/24
200.9.203.0/24
200.9.206.0/24
200.9.207.0/24
200.9.214.0/24
200.9.220.0/22
200.9.224.0/24
200.9.226.0/24
200.9.229.0/24
200.9.234.0/24
200.9.249.0/24
200.9.250.0/23
200.9.252.0/24
200.10.4.0/22
200.10.32.0/20
200.10.48.0/21
200.10.56.0/22
200.10.132.0/22
200.10.136.0/24
200.10.137.0/24
200.10.138.0/24
200.10.141.0/24
200.10.144.0/24
200.10.146.0/24
200.10.153.0/24
200.10.154.0/24
200.10.156.0/24
200.10.157.0/24
200.10.158.0/24
200.10.159.0/24
200.10.163.0/24
200.10.164.0/24
200.10.173.0/24
200.10.174.0/23
200.10.176.0/24
200.10.177.0/24
200.10.178.0/23
200.10.180.0/23
200.10.183.0/24
200.10.185.0/24
200.10.187.0/24
200.10.189.0/24
200.10.191.0/24
200.10.192.0/23
200.10.209.0/24
200.10.210.0/24
200.10.227.0/24
200.10.245.0/24
200.11.0.0/21
200.11.8.0/21
200.11.16.0/21
200.11.24.0/22
200.11.28.0/24
200.12.0.0/21
200.12.8.0/21
200.12.131.0/24
200.12.139.0/24
200.12.157.0/24
200.13.8.0/21
200.14.32.0/23
200.14.35.0/24
200.14.36.0/24
200.17.0.0/16
200.18.0.0/15
200.20.0.0/16
200.96.0.0/13
200.128.0.0/9
201.0.0.0/12
201.16.0.0/12
201.32.0.0/12
201.48.0.0/12
201.64.0.0/11
206.221.80.0/20
```

 Daqui: Country IP Blocks™
Tem essa lista aqui também: IP Range - Ip Address Range Lookup - Ip Range Finder

----------


## sromualdo

Eu tenho um arquivo em excel com as faixas de endereços de IP. Tenho também uma lista de endereços que coloco no arquivo /etc/hosts.deny de um raspberry, que está sendo permanentemente atualizado.

Creio que não consiga colocar todas estas informações aqui e por isso disponibilizo meu email [email protected] para o envio das informações.

Atenciosamente
Eng. Sérgio Romualdo da Silva

----------

